# DIY Tandoors



## JustJoel (May 16, 2018)

Because I have nothing better to do, and I love Indian food, I was browsing through YouTube and noticed several videos on how to build a cheap tandoor on your patio. Most of the projects involved a galvanized trash can, two flower pots, a bit of drilling and sawing, and a huge bag of vermiculite. Most were also accompanied by comments about how unsafe this is. Warnings ranged from galvanized metal releasing toxins when heated to cheap clay flower pots exploding from the heat.

Anyone here have any kind of experience with this? I’m not gonna go out and build one anytime soon, but I’m interested. As I said, I love Indian cuisine!


----------

